

Nonstop Cyber Attacks Drive Israel to Build Hack-Proof Defense - sergeant3
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-21/nonstop-cyber-attacks-drive-israel-to-build-hack-proof-defense

======
Am-hehu
You can watch hacker attacks in real-time here:

[http://map.norsecorp.com](http://map.norsecorp.com) or
[https://www.fireeye.com/cyber-map/threat-
map.html](https://www.fireeye.com/cyber-map/threat-map.html)

To be honest, if you ever examined your server logs you know that is nothing
to get excited about.

